# Ivf cycle delayed due to ovarian cysts



## pixie1230 (Aug 30, 2014)

Hello ladies,

  I was just wondering if anyone has the same situation as me. Well went on my first scan yesterday. I was supposed to be starting my puregon. But unfortuantely I cant because they found 2 cysts on my ovary. The nurse told me i need to phone them on my 21st day which is on the 8th of oct. To drain the fluid on my cyst which will be an out patient procedure but i will be sedated. I was so frustrated. I thought i am going to start my ivf medications already but didnt. It just never ending. I walked out of the clinic crying because i wasnt expecting it. Why do i have to wait again? I thought this is it. I was so happy to go yesterday. And now this? Please i need some advice. Thanks in advance!


----------



## MrsB💜 (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi Pixie,
I'm so sorry you have had a delay, I can understand exactly how you feel, we were due to start our ivf in May last year and couldn't due to lots of cysts on my ovaries, I feel for you so much because I was so excited almost to start our cycle it felt like a massive blow, it's important to remember though that the more they can do to make the cycle successful the better. I had to take various drugs and go back on the pill for a while to calm my cysts down as there wasn't just one or two but lots of tiny little ones, so hopefully when they have drained the two you have you will be good to go! Xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Ah hugs honey, it's so hard  

I know if feels devastating at the moment, but it sounds like you are doing the right thing. Sometimes they carry on regardless of cysts, and I'm sure if they could have they would have. Sometimes they can give you a trigger injection to help get rid of it. Very rarely they will cancel a cycle, and only when they have to because it would be detrimental to your cycle.

On my most recent cycle I had a problem cyst that needed nearly an extra month DR for what should have been a quick-ish FET. I was gutted at the time, crying, feeling more depressed than I ever have this whole 5 year plus journey.

However, it was worth it in the end and it's gone really well once that pesky cyst was gotten rid of.

Good luck, I know you feel alone and it feels like the worst thing in the world, but it will be worth it xxxx


----------



## pixie1230 (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks for those nice words cloudy and flowersun0
I know i just need to be patient with this. I am okay now. And trying to understand the situation that i have. I know I cant change it anymore and I know it is for my own benefit. Got a call from my doctor yesterday saying that. I can stay on my protocol. Once the cysts has been drained i can proceed on IVF already, so that will be on October 2nd week or third week


----------



## Squiggly (Sep 20, 2013)

Interesting. I just had a scan and it showed that I had several cysts in my L ovary where before there was only one. I thought they might postpone it, but I've been given a green light. I think there were maybe three or four and they looked like 4 cm in size - thought not really sure. Where are you at now?


----------



## pixie1230 (Aug 30, 2014)

Hi squiggly,

    The cyst that was found last Sept were gone when they scanned me. Started with a short protocol just this october but unfortunately i didnt respond well to the medication due to my endemetrioma(chocolate cyst)which is 4cm, i had 8 follicles but didnt progress to the target size that they were aiming for egg retrieval, just one which is 13mm, so the doctor decided to cancel it so i can produce more eggs  and not waste my cycle, i have hydros as well, so the doctor said the infection from it and from my endemtrioma is causing it for me not to produce eggs. So i am waiting again to start hopefully by dec or jan 2015. Have an appointment on the 24th nov to talk to the embryologist and my fertility doctor to see what is the best option for me. Either i go surgery to sort my hydros and endemetrioma prior to ivf or go on with my ivf cycle, get the eggs, freeze them, go to surgery(open or another lap), then transfer the frozen embryos. So i am just waiting at the moment. Hopefully it works for you! Babydust for u!


----------

